

Traffic Analysis allows to reveal majority of users on Tor Network - ebauch
http://www.openrev.org/paper/on-the-effectiveness-of-traffic-analysis-against-anonymity-networks-using-flow-records

======
s_q_b
Title is misleading.

It's an active attack, meaning it requires packet modification. Its been done
to death, see stream watermarking, etc.

Show me an effective passive attack with a powerful but non-global adversary
and I'll be impressed.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tor+traffic#!/story/sort_by_date/p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tor+traffic#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/tor%20traffic%20analysis)

